# Have 75-Gallon Tank.... What to do?



## brandi71183 (Feb 6, 2011)

Have a 75 gallon tank, that does NOT hold water. Just need some advice. We were thinking of turning it vertical and making it a community tank. Maybe Pokies or Versicolors? Just need some advice. Thanks


----------



## Warren Bautista (Feb 6, 2011)

Big tank... that's gonna be a lot of spiders. 

Does it not hold water at all or will it be able to take a little bit, like 2-3"?


----------



## brandi71183 (Feb 6, 2011)

It is cracked on one corner, but not all the way through. It is down to the corner seal. We thought about frogs as well, and just using a waterfall instead of a pond.


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Feb 6, 2011)

Or hundreds of obt's. A lot cheaper plus I love obt's.

---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 PM ----------

Could you seal the crack up with silicone glue maybe?


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=201573


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Feb 6, 2011)

brandi71183 said:


> Have a 75 gallon tank, that does NOT hold water. Just need some advice. We were thinking of turning it vertical and making it a community tank. Maybe Pokies or Versicolors? Just need some advice. Thanks


Versicolor aren't communal.


----------



## brandi71183 (Feb 6, 2011)

Jacobchinarian said:


> Or hundreds of obt's. A lot cheaper plus I love obt's.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 PM ----------
> 
> Could you seal the crack up with silicone glue maybe?



We will seal it, but it would not be good for water because of the amount of pressure. We thought about putting a sheet of plexiglass inside of it to keep it safe as well.


----------



## J Morningstar (Feb 6, 2011)

I used one for years with water in it ...just below the crack. Also, yes, I silliconed the crack from both sides. Worked fine, now buy lots o'bugs and put them in!


----------



## Newflvr (Feb 6, 2011)

*What to do*

My vote is for a nice rain forest set up and dart frogs but that's just me.


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Feb 7, 2011)

Madagascar Hissing cockroaches


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Feb 7, 2011)

Jacobchinarian said:


> Madagascar Hissing cockroaches


A Community of hamsters


----------



## webbedone (Feb 7, 2011)

Bearded dragons IMO, or a Chicken spider colony!!


----------



## brandi71183 (Feb 7, 2011)

We have actually checked out the dart frogs. The only issue is that we want different species and I was told that only one species per tank should be allowed because of the toxin levels.... 

As for the Bearded Dragons, we already have a custom built tank for them and have 2. We also have a gecko setup. Hamsters... LOL. That would be A LOT of hamsters. 

Roaches kind of creep me out in the middle of the night when they start to scratch and stuff. LOL

I would really like to go with dart frogs. Its just that everyone has a different care sheet and it is hard to know which ones to house together...


----------



## jake9134 (Feb 7, 2011)

*captive dart frogs*

captive darts don't have toxins, they get it from their diet in the wild. there can be aggressive between different species and the females can show aggression between each other when they reach adulthood(especially tincs and azureus). this causes them to stress out and they can die from it. if you want different species use a plexi glass divider or you could get a communal type sp. like D. leucomelas
this site has some good care sheets and advice
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/index2.html


----------



## Bengal21 (Feb 7, 2011)

brandi71183 said:


> Have a 75 gallon tank, that does NOT hold water.


Won't this make it a bit tough to make a large frog habitat?


----------



## brandi71183 (Feb 7, 2011)

Jake9134, Thanks for the info. A divider is probably the best idea. 

Bengal21, The crack will not matter, as the frogs will not have full water. They only need the waterfall with maybe a small pond. Some frogs are not good swimmers. I know I have to keep my White's Tree Frog's dish shallow or he cannot get out. We will do what we can to seal it, but the tank itself will not be holding water.


----------



## jake9134 (Feb 7, 2011)

dart frogs dont need standing water, and if you do want a false bottom, a bit of silicone is all thats needed to be able to hold 2in.


----------



## brandi71183 (Feb 7, 2011)

Jake,
So basically all we need is the mister, like I used for a snake at one point. Would it be best to use fake vines and plants or have you ever used real ones?


----------



## jake9134 (Feb 7, 2011)

you can use any kind of plants but I use real plants, plants transpire water and helps keep up humidity.And you don't need a mister at all but it can be good during breeding. to keep my humidity up I use a solid glass cover, I use them b/c its easier to keep the humidity up without having to mist at all but I also have a small pond and false bottom in most of my tanks. you can also use a glass lid with a bit of ventilation near the front of the tank(keeps the glass from fogging up).


----------



## brandi71183 (Feb 8, 2011)

Jake,
Thanks for all the info!

I believe we are going to go with dart frogs! Thanks to everyone the for the input.


----------



## J Morningstar (Feb 11, 2011)

Jacobchinarian said:


> Madagascar Hissing cockroaches


I Did that! Looove it!


----------

